# The Book of Terniel, a Pathfinder compatible RPG Adventure



## LucasC (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello, 

Today we launched our first Kickstarter for a Pathfinder compatible adventure, The Book of Terniel. I hope you'll give it a look and consider supporting us. If you're quick you can grab a copy for as little as $5. 

http://kck.st/1nSzvtD

Here's a little bit about the adventure --


_You stand between four factions all seeking the Book of Terniel. Will you choose a side or claim the prize for yourself?
_​


The adventure follows the PCs as they attempt to recover a magical tome. Four factions seek the tome and your PCs can side with one of them or take it for themselves.
It's a Pathfinder compatible adventure for 1st-level characters.
There's lots happening in the Book of Terniel and you can expect enough content for several weeks of gaming (assuming 3-5hr sessions).


Players can complete this module in many different ways. They may choose to side with one of the 'evil' factions. They may choose to kill everything in their way. They may choose diplomacy. A great deal of effort has been undertaken to ensure PCs are given a long rope.
There are three acts to the story, each with a different focus in style of play.
In the first, the PCs spend time investigating and roleplaying before a short dungeon crawl.
The second is a sandbox-style exploration of a swamp.
Finally everything wraps up in a large dungeon where PCs can choose between stealth, diplomacy, or conflict to bring the story to a conclusion.

Effort has been made at every stage to bring the characters and locations to life - from the hobgoblin warlord that makes pottery, to the slug farms deep in the Fetid Bog, to the friendly druid who is almost never at home as she's out blessing farm fields.

We have some beautiful artwork already for the adventure but are hoping to commission more with your help. Here's a few samples - 










The Kickstarter page can be found here.

Please consider supporting our project.


----------



## LucasC (Aug 8, 2014)

A quick update on this project - 

We exceeded our first stretch goal and that means we'll be adding additional content to the swamp PCs explore in act 2. 

Next up is a Player's Guide that will include: 



Player options & playstyles to expect in _The Book of Terniel _
Maps of Erien, the nearby region and a few key locales
Profiles on each of the major NPCs in town
Information on each nearby villages
Discussion of local history and lore and a way for players to connect their characters directly to region
More artwork

If your interested in supporting the project there are still a few early bird spots left for new backers.

http://kck.st/1nSzvtD


----------



## LucasC (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's a quick project update before I head for Gen Con.


----------



## LucasC (Aug 18, 2014)

Project Update #7 includes: 



Finished cover art
New stretch goal announced
Pics from Gen Con


----------



## LucasC (Aug 22, 2014)

Project update #8 includes a chance for you to vote on some artwork for a new creature being developed.


----------



## LucasC (Aug 30, 2014)

There are just 23 hours left for this project. If you've been thinking of backing it now's the time!


----------

